
Rebuilding Segment's Infrastructure with Docker, ECS, and Terraform - samber
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/10/19/segment-rebuilding-our-infrastructure-with-docker-ecs-and-te.html
======
icebraining
Previous submission, before it was syndicated on highscalability.com:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10358704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10358704)

~~~
samber
Oops ! Thanks ;-)

~~~
icebraining
It wasn't a criticism, just trying to be helpful to interested readers :)

